# Marantz SR7008 Owners Thread



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I see that there is an owners thread for Denon's Flagship receiver, but not for Marantz's, so I thought I would go ahead and start one.

I picked up my 7008 Just before Christmas this year, and IT.....IS.....AWESOME!!!! I love the way it looks, and sounds. So far, the only complaint I could have would be the same one most people have with Audyssey, and that is that it sets the bass far too low for my tastes.

Right now my configuration is as follows

Marantz SR7008
PS3 Fat (Original)
FL and FR = B&W 604s3's
C = B&W LCR60
RL and RR = B&W 602s1's
Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12
MTX SW1212
Velodyne DPS10

Yes, I'm running 3 different subs from 3 different manufacturers and 2 different sizes. You work with what you got right? But it sounds awesome.

So, who else has one of these bad boys, and what has been your experience, issues, etc? 

Lets get this thread going as a resource for others.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Congratulations on your pick and set up. I bet it is rock solid and I hope you get a ton of happiness out of it.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can someone please advise me on how to improve this thread so as to generate more activity? I intended this thread to be a resource for anyone with this receiver.


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tweaked I think you'll find there aren't to many that have sprung for this model in the line up due to its expensive price and it isn't all that different to the 7007. So it may take a while to get some action in this thread. 

Saying that I've just upgraded from my old Rotel 1056 to the Marantz sr7008 and I couldn't be happier. 

I haven't had a chance to explore all the sound formats,audyssey etc yet but I'm loving airplay and the other networking features. I'm using mine with a netgear wifi adapter to link to my wifi router and it functions seemlessly. It's set up next to my tv at the moment for testing purposes, I don't want to spend hours installing it into my HT to find it's got fault. I did find in the first week that it was changing inputs by itself but I think I worked out it was receiving IR signals from my Samsung tv.

I'll be using it as a pre-pro with a 5 ch & 2 ch Rotel amp. I may expand and add some wides later in the year.

I'm also running two SVS PC12 plus subwoofers along with seven Klipsch Reference speakers.

Hopefully your thread will grow from here.


----------



## rgiorgio (Feb 5, 2014)

I will be connecting my new 7008 this weekend. Would be nice to interact with owners for tweaks and touches.

I also will be using a mix bag of subs.

I plan on getting everything out of the Sub Eq functions.

Will be using Sub out 1 for Ken Kreisel DX12 DUO. Will use Sub Out 2 for Velodyne DD15 master with DD12 daisy chained via serial.

Hoping to learn on how to use REW to mazimize potential of my setup


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

rgiorgio,

Have you gotten everything hooked up and running? I would love to hear your impressions. Sounds like you hooked up your subs like I did mine. When you run Audyssey, be sure to read some of the Audyssey setup guides floating around out there. Very useful.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Tweaked05 said:


> rgiorgio, Have you gotten everything hooked up and running? I would love to hear your impressions. Sounds like you hooked up your subs like I did mine. When you run Audyssey, be sure to read some of the Audyssey setup guides floating around out there. Very useful.


Hi, folks!
It's good to join in. I am awaiting my 7008 to arrive by tomorrow. Currently using 6007. I have a 7.2 setup of SVS M series speakers and Sunfire Signature and Deftech Supercube 2 subs. Marantz 6007 sounds awesome but the av receiver gets to protective mode after heating up. After say an hour or so. My volume is around 55-60 ( 0-98 scale). All 7.2 running. Hope it won't happen with the 7008! Embarrassing in the middle of a movie with guests in attendance! The receiver is on top of my av console and my HT is with a/c.
Cheers
Manu


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Tweaked05 said:


> Can someone please advise me on how to improve this thread so as to generate more activity? I intended this thread to be a resource for anyone with this receiver.


Unfortunately, there are too many lurkers and not enough participants.

1514 (71 members and 1443 guests) 

And 40 members and guests are looking at the receiver heading.


----------



## bernardjeef (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all, 
I'm a new owner of the SR7008 ! 

Have you tried the Flickr plugin ?

It does not work on my receiver.
I'm well connected to the network, internet radio is working.
I tried to add a new contact or see public content, but nothing work.

Is this a general problem ?


----------



## zinger (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello all!

I've just set up my SR7008 which i just picked up for 799.99 on a flash sale. I'm currently running a 7.1 Klipsch setup. Now my question is, what kind of amp would sound the best with my RF-7's? They're rated at 250W continuous and 1000w peak. I'm getting decent sound, but I feel like my front R-L are just not getting enough power. can anyone suggest a good amp that will power these suckers and not lose any sound quality?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

zinger said:


> Hello all! I've just set up my SR7008 which i just picked up for 799.99 on a flash sale. I'm currently running a 7.1 Klipsch setup. Now my question is, what kind of amp would sound the best with my RF-7's? They're rated at 250W continuous and 1000w peak. I'm getting decent sound, but I feel like my front R-L are just not getting enough power. can anyone suggest a good amp that will power these suckers and not lose any sound quality?


 http://www.soundandvision.com/content/marantz-sr7008-av-receiver-test-bench#tvfHJXE5rhqcBpZU.97
2 channels continuously driven, 8 ohms (watts @ 0.1% / 1.0% THD): 122.5 / 148.0
2 channels continuously driven, 4 ohms (watts at 0.1% / 1.0% THD): 195.4 / 216.8
5 channels continuously driven, 8 ohms (watts at 0.1% / 1.0% THD): 101.2 / 111.5
7 channels continuously driven, 8 ohms (watts at 0.1% / 1.0% THD): 68.8 / 82.2
Read more at http://www.soundandvision.com/content/marantz-sr7008-av-receiver-test-bench#lWvAs8JmB7Rpwss0.99

7 channels all driven equally with a steady test tone is totally unrealistic but since some like to focus on that number let's use it for conversation.
Let's also assume Klipsch fudged the RF7's sensitivity a little bit and use 98dB/w vs 101dB/w.
SPL @ 1 meter (anechoic).
1w 98
2w 101
4w 104
8w 107
16w 110
32w 113
63w 116

That is steady state all 7 channels driven with the same test tone.
The AVR is a beast.
If you want an amp get an amp, but if you are getting one to play louder it needs to be deliver 2x the power of the AVR to gain 3dB more SPL.


----------



## zinger (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you for the response! So, would it just be better to Bi-amp the fronts using the extra 2 channels instead of getting an amp?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bi-amp gains you nothing at all. It's a bit of a useless feature.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Folks!
Greetings! I find my SR 7008 a fab unit. . More powerful than my 6007 and better fidelity. I drive my 9.2 system fine and the speakers are SVS M series. Big ones. Here is an idea that occurred to me. I thought of trying out my 6007 (since I have it as well) as processor and my 7008 as power amp. Some in Audioholics say that pre pro duo would sound more powerful!
I also have Marantz UD 7007 and boy! It is a class act:smiley: but I am not able to control it with the app that Marantz has for iPhones. I am able to control both avrs 6007,7008 with the app but not the Marantz blu ray. It is supposed to! Any ideas?!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

zinger said:


> ?....but I feel like my front R-L are just not getting enough power....




There is nothing wrong with wanting an amp, but if there is a problem with the sound there are many things to investigate before arbitrarily adding an amp.

What is making you think the speakers need more power ??


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> Hi Folks! Greetings! I find my SR 7008 a fab unit. . More powerful than my 6007 and better fidelity. I drive my 9.2 system fine and the speakers are SVS M series. Big ones. Here is an idea that occurred to me. I thought of trying out my 6007 (since I have it as well) as processor and my 7008 as power amp. Some in Audioholics say that pre pro duo would sound more powerful! I also have Marantz UD 7007 and boy! It is a class act:smiley: but I am not able to control it with the app that Marantz has for iPhones. I am able to control both avrs 6007,7008 with the app but not the Marantz blu ray. It is supposed to! Any ideas?!


I don't know why you would want to use the lower model 6007 as a processor for the 7008 power amps but you cannot do it because the 7008 does not have power amplifier inputs. 

I don't know what the apps are supposed to control.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Chashint
I am sure 7008 has 7.2 analog input. I take the 7.2 preout from 6007 and connect to it. This way the speakers connected to 7008 will play audio from with more power since the processing is done in6007 so 7008 can add more oomph to the big SVS speakers in my HT! What say you?! All inputs and monitor outputs are connected to 6007. Only the audio is given to the more powerful 7008
I have attached foto of the app that's in my iPhone which is supposed to control the Marantz blu Ray like 5007 or 7007 only it doesn't. It is connected to wifi over LAN
THANKS


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the app that I use to control my avrs. Works well. But no luck with my blu ray. UD7007


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> Thanks Chashint I am sure 7008 has 7.2 analog input. I take the 7.2 preout from 6007 and connect to it. This way the speakers connected to 7008 will play audio from with more power since the processing is done in6007 so 7008 can add more oomph to the big SVS speakers in my HT! What say you?!


In my opinion there is zero benefit for connecting the system this way.
The analog inputs on the 7008 still go through the processor, double processing is not desirable.
The 7008 is the better machine, more features, better Audessey, overall improvement across the board.
I recommend connecting all sources, monitors, and speakers directly to the 7008 and let the 6007 become a spare unit.
If you cannot use it in another room (bedroom/garage) you can sell it or if you have needy relatives you can gift it to them so it doesn't end up in the trash.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, thanks for your suggestions but I do not know how you say that the processor of 7008 is used when only the speakers alone are connected to audio input. All audio and video processing will be in 6007. This is the concept of pre pro as I understand. Besides I will use Audyssey in 7008 of course. Speakers are connected to it,Chashint :wink:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't think of one single reason that this would be a good idea. The 7008 is better in every way. Why dumb it down with the 6007's processor? What do you anticipate will happen?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I can't think of one single reason that this would be a good idea. The 7008 is better in every way. Why dumb it down with the 6007's processor? What do you anticipate will happen?


More power to speakers as7008 is no longer wasting it in processing. That is the concept of pre pro or separates!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

venkataraman manu said:


> More power to speakers as7008 is no longer wasting it in processing. That is the concept of pre pro or separates!


Processing has nothing to do with the power output of a receiver. The 7008 is far superior in every way as has been said. If you want you should hook up everything to the 7008 and then take the pre out left and right of the 7008 and connect that to your 6007's analog input and use it to power your mains to off load some of the power of the 7008 but that would be the only benefit of even having the 6007 in the chain.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> ...... :wink:


I understand exactly what you purpose to do and how the AVR actually functions.
It is your system do what you want, even if it is wrong.
..... :wink: back at you.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

venkataraman manu said:


> More power to speakers as7008 is no longer wasting it in processing. That is the concept of pre pro or separates!


 I know the pre/pro concept. You won't gain any extra power. To my knowledge, all of the DSP circuitry is powered by DC (low)voltage, converted internally. It should use the same power whether it's processing a signal or not. If you can hear any gains by doing this, you should consider getting into the spy business. Tony's idea might be useful if you're splitting hairs, but to say that's a stretch would be an understatement.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I know the pre/pro concept. You won't gain any extra power. To my knowledge, all of the DSP circuitry is powered by DC (low)voltage, converted internally. It should use the same power whether it's processing a signal or not. If you can hear any gains by doing this, you should consider getting into the spy business. Tony's idea might be useful if you're splitting hairs, but to say that's a stretch would be an understatement.


Well, it boils down to the concept of separates as opposed to avrs. I now know that's not the way some folks want to go. Some do swear by it. Since I have tha spare 6007 I raised the topic. Thanks for your response!
I like an answer, if any for my Marantz bluray UD7007. Ian not able to control it with the phone app as it is not shown in the devices ?all connection to network or ok in the bluray. Wifi etc
Thanks for interest shown


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

venkataraman manu said:


> Well, it boils down to the concept of separates as opposed to avrs. I now know that's not the way some folks want to go. Some do swear by it. Since I have tha spare 6007 I raised the topic. Thanks for your response!


 but the thing is, your not using separates. And the advantage of separates is using a better amp than the one in the avr. That's not what you've proposed. At best, it's a lateral move. Using two AVr's (especially when the second one is lesser than the first) is not using separates, despite being two separate boxes. You would see recommendations for doing it, if it was a good idea. I'm just trying to save you disappointment. Sell the 6007 and buy a real amp.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> but the thing is, your not using separates. And the advantage of separates is using a better amp than the one in the avr. That's not what you've proposed. At best, it's a lateral move. Using two AVr's (especially when the second one is lesser than the first) is not using separates, despite being two separate boxes. You would see recommendations for doing it, if it was a good idea. I'm just trying to save you disappointment. Sell the 6007 and buy a real amp.


Thanks for your suggestions! 
Now any suggestion how to control my Marantz UD7007 with my iPhone app. I had already posted on this!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Try connecting the 7007(remote in) to the 7008(remote out) via this connection. Set the switch to ext(external). You should be able to control it through the avr/app that way. The factory avr remote will be able to control the 7007 this way also.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Try connecting the 7007(remote in) to the 7008(remote out) via this connection. Set the switch to ext(external). You should be able to control it through the avr/app that way. The factory avr remote will be able to control the 7007 this way also.


Yes. I am quite aware of this. However that's not what I want. In fact the app should connect with 7007 as it does with 7008 , thro wifi. While it works fine with 7008, not so with 7007? the connection you mentioned is only meant for the remote stick.


----------



## Santego (Jan 11, 2016)

zinger said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've just set up my SR7008 which i just picked up for 799.99 on a flash sale. I'm currently running a 7.1 Klipsch setup. Now my question is, what kind of amp would sound the best with my RF-7's? They're rated at 250W continuous and 1000w peak. I'm getting decent sound, but I feel like my front R-L are just not getting enough power. can anyone suggest a good amp that will power these suckers and not lose any sound quality?


Sounds like I have a similar setup where fronts draw globs of power while the center and rears peak at 150. I kept the center and rears on the SR-7008 ... and bi-amp'd the fronts on a MM-7055. So those fronts get the full power of the 7055 while the other share the 7008.

Not only do they sound much better... but both systems run at a reasonable temperature.

This was suggested to me by Marantz support when I called and asked about the power/heat.


----------



## Santego (Jan 11, 2016)

venkataraman manu said:


> Hi Folks!
> Greetings! I find my SR 7008 a fab unit. . More powerful than my 6007 and better fidelity. I drive my 9.2 system fine and the speakers are SVS M series. Big ones. Here is an idea that occurred to me. I thought of trying out my 6007 (since I have it as well) as processor and my 7008 as power amp. Some in Audioholics say that pre pro duo would sound more powerful!
> I also have Marantz UD 7007 and boy! It is a class act:smiley: but I am not able to control it with the app that Marantz has for iPhones. I am able to control both avrs 6007,7008 with the app but not the Marantz blu ray. It is supposed to! Any ideas?!


Did you try putting the big speakers on the larger amp... and the rest on the other... effectively using the primary receiver as both an amp for the mains and a pre for the other amp?


----------



## brandon123 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been using a Sony DG820 for about 7 years. through that time I have upgraded my speakers a few times over, but never felt the need to get a better receiver. Here lately I been wondering if a better receiver would make my speakers sound better. so I splurged on one of these today. cost was $726 shipped. It may be a waste, my Sony still works fine, but we shall see. Never had anything else to compare it to. 

My Front left right and side left and right are-Klipsch Reference Series RVX-54
My center channel and back 2 speakers are -Klipsch Reference Series RVX-42


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> I have been using a Sony DG820 for about 7 years. through that time I have upgraded my speakers a few times over, but never felt the need to get a better receiver. Here lately I been wondering if a better receiver would make my speakers sound better. so I splurged on one of these today. cost was $726 shipped. It may be a waste, my Sony still works fine, but we shall see. Never had anything else to compare it to. My Front left right and side left and right are-Klipsch Reference Series RVX-54 My center channel and back 2 speakers are -Klipsch Reference Series RVX-42


 I think for the most part if you remove any kind of processing most will sound the same. Where I think you will definitely be able to tell a difference is when you introduce room correction software and built in DACs. I recently upgraded to the Marantz sr7010 and previously owned an Onkyo tx-nr809. My initial impression with movies is I couldn't really tell a difference. The more I listened to it I felt maybe there was a slight improvement. Where I can without a doubt tell you I heard immediate improvement was with music. It just flat out sounds better on the Marantz.


----------



## brandon123 (Apr 25, 2012)

I wanted the slight bump in power and The main reason was for the multeq xt32. So if you say that's where I will see it the most, then that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## brandon123 (Apr 25, 2012)

Out with the old in with the new.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> Out with the old in with the new.


 Mmm…mmm…mmm! She sure is purdy! How does it sound to you?


----------



## brandon123 (Apr 25, 2012)

JBrax said:


> brandon123 said:
> 
> 
> > Out with the old in with the new.
> ...


My original post was lengthy describing how awesome it was but I couldn't figure out how to program the remote. Then in an edit to say I figured out how to use the remote, I accidentally wiped out my post. I'll try again 

I went into this with the mindset I was probably wasting $ since my sony worked fine. First impressions was it was much more heavy and the physical design put my sony to shame. 

I got it hooked up easy and getting the multeq programed was a piece of cake. I popped in tron blu-ray. I've listened to certain scenes at leat a hundred times. Now let me say I thought I had my sony set up pretty good. Pfffffft FAIL!! That's hands down the best it's ever sounded in my setup. The amount of sound and detail comming out of all the speakers was unreal and it was soo balanced. I found out I suck at setting up speakers by ear lol. I never had anything to compare it to.

I cranked up some music and was in awww by how loud and clear it was. The sony was never able to make the tower speakers visably move. They would just viabrate. These things were getting it. So much so that I shut off my subwoofer to listen. I had no idea they had that kind of midrange. Like an exited kid I had to pull one speaker away from the wall to feel the bass port. Eyes lit up when I felt all that air being pushed. It's never done that!! 

Now question is, do I send it back and get the SR7009 because it has the Dolby Atmos.?? Or save the money. Decisions decsions. Sony is on craigslist lol. Never realized what I was missing


----------



## brandon123 (Apr 25, 2012)

I forgot a part... the bass did sound kinda weak after using the audessy eq. But that was an easy fix


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You probably don't want my advice in regards to trading up for the Atmos version. I just finished watching Gravity Diamond Luxe edition and oh my gaaawwwddd! If you can accommodate at least 5.2.4 or better I say go for it and don't look back. I went from 5.2 to 7.2.4 and I'm not sure I could improve upon what I'm hearing.


----------

